# SS Warrior Needs Some Help



## Dame (May 15, 2016)

A longtime member, @SAWMAN, is in some serious hurt right now. The VA is ignoring him physically and ruining him financially. A recent newscast highlighted part of the problem. You can see it here:





That only shows a small portion of what's going on as far as the VA's denials of payment and services. @policemedic, @FNULNU, and I have started a research team to help give him definitive evidence of his service related injuries. (One training accident was never documented as the hospital checked him in as John Doe. That one is finally getting documented.)

Due to the video above, another friend started a Go Fund Me page for him. Craig never asks anything from anyone and won't even let me put the funding page on Facebook or other widespread social media. So I'm posting this here (with permission). His brothers and sisters should know and be able to help.

Click here to support Navy SEAL Veteran Denied Care by VA by Craig Sawyer


----------



## Marine0311 (May 15, 2016)

How can I help?


----------



## DocIllinois (May 15, 2016)

Shitty deal.

Funds inbound.


----------



## Devildoc (May 15, 2016)

Help inbound.


----------



## Dame (May 15, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> How can I help?


Depends on what you'd like to do. If the "GoFundMe" is not an option for you then we can brainstorm via PM.


----------



## DA SWO (May 15, 2016)

Dame said:


> A longtime member, @SAWMAN, is in some serious hurt right now. The VA is ignoring him physically and ruining him financially. A recent newscast highlighted part of the problem. You can see it here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tucson AZ?


----------



## Dame (May 15, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Tucson AZ?


Yup.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 15, 2016)

I'll help out and pass the word around quietly.

Sad our warriors are treated this way.


----------



## DA SWO (May 15, 2016)

Dame said:


> Yup.


May be able to help.
Will call ya later this week.


----------



## Etype (May 16, 2016)

I really hope changes occur in the VA.

It boggles my mind that so much money is paid out in superfluous PTSD claims (there, I said it, flame me later), yet people with obvious physical problems have to fight tooth and nail.

I know I make a big point to document exposure to burning trash, metal, etc. after every deployment. It's always in the back of my mind that it may catch up to me, and that I may not be taken care of.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 17, 2016)

No flaming required for speaking the truth, @Etype.


----------



## 104TN (May 17, 2016)

Etype said:


> ...I know I make a big point to document exposure to burning trash, metal, etc. after every deployment. It's always in the back of my mind that it may catch up to me, and that I may not be taken care of.


You're way ahead of the curve. Whenever the opportunity presents itself, I'd encourage you to share this practice with junior and peer SMs. 

There are a lot of dudes (and dudettes) that ETS jacked-up and can't get help due to lack of a paper trail.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 29, 2016)

@Dame

How is he doing now?


----------



## CDG (May 29, 2016)

Done.


----------



## Dame (May 30, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> @Dame
> 
> How is he doing now?


He's finally getting some help and they are finding the issues. The situation now (other than getting the bills cleared up) is proving the issues are service related. He'll be coming to stay with me next weekend for a class he's teaching here. I'll see if I can get him to update everyone himself. *Every bit* of what you guys are doing now is helping.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 30, 2016)

Dame said:


> He's finally getting some help and they are finding the issues. The situation now (other than getting the bills cleared up) is proving the issues are service related. He'll be coming to stay with me next weekend for a class he's teaching here. I'll see if I can get him to update everyone himself. *Every bit* of what you guys are doing now is helping.



Has he gone to another forum, or hooked up with Don Shipley of Extreme SEAL? Don is very well connected in the SEAL community, and may be of some help for the lad.


----------



## Dame (May 30, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Has he gone to another forum, or hooked up with Don Shipley of Extreme SEAL? Don is very well connected in the SEAL community, and may be of some help for the lad.


As far as I know, working and medical issues are taking 100% of his time. His HH6 is doing hours upon hours of leg work and is there every time he goes to the VA for an appointment. They have spoken to the office of their Congressman though which got the medicine ball rolling.   But even that came with issues. It was suggested that they back off and not be so vocal.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 30, 2016)

Dame said:


> As far as I know, working and medical issues are taking 100% of his time. His HH6 is doing hours upon hours of leg work and is there every time he goes to the VA for an appointment. They have spoken to the office of their Congressman though which got the medicine ball rolling.   But even that came with issues. It was suggested that they back off and not be so vocal.



"Not be so vocal", Hmmmmm. There may be some value in that suggestion. His Congressman has gotten involved. 

This has had plenty of coverage, and I can see their suggestion as making some sense. I expect all the bases that need to be covered, so it does make sense. It sounds like the VA is in the loop, and peoviding him medical care now. Those who can give likely have given what they can.

Any idea what more he needs at this point, specifically?


----------



## Dame (May 30, 2016)

I guess I don't see this as getting a lot of coverage. His local station aired the segment but this never went viral. Regardless, getting the bills paid will require research and some experience with laying it all out to the VA. That's where Cupcake comes in. She did exactly that for her dad and she knows what we need.

ETA: The VA is still operating as usual. They are trying to influence the system for others as well. 

I'd like to thank everyone again for any and all help. It has made a world of difference and recently allowed him to seek medical help instead of just pushing himself to work harder.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 31, 2016)

I guys, 

I just wanted to stop in and say Thank You for your support. I agreed to give the news interview because I know how the federal government crooks fear exposure above all else. If anything is to be fixed so that others get better care from the VA in the future, the current mismanagement needs to be effectively exposed to the degree the execs at the top of the VA are motivated to do something about it. Since my first interview on it, the Director of the Tucson VA has resigned. That's a start. 

The reporter covering this case is doing a good job of being accurate and unbiased. CNN and Fox News have been receiving lots of recommendations to carry the story nationally. If that happens, it will have a much larger impact. These things aren't fun, but must be done to bring about positive correction in cases of big government and gross mismanagement. They just don't respond to anything less. 

Yes, they've jerked me around, denied my injuries and "lost" records, etc. It's been taxing over the long run. We've got some help now behind the scenes forcing the VA to attend to the list of medical issues. The funding campaign was started by a friend to help overcome the unpaid medical bills, the damaged credit and the increased interest all of that causes. It's been a frustrating experience, but we'll figure it out and get through it. If I can help get the VA to change its tune and start giving more legitimate treatment to all our veterans in the future, then it'll all have been worth it. Thanks for your support. 

And special thanks to Dame for being such a great friend through this. Good peeps!


----------

